# Removing black heads...



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi everybody! I recently purchased Boscia
Luminizing Black Mask with hopes of removing my black heads, particularly on my nose, and some on my cheeks. After applying the mask, which I do love, I don't notice a difference in my black heads. I currently use Skinn Cosmetics AM + PM cleanser with a Clarisonic, followed by a toner, eye cream, and moisturizers. I have tried nose strips before, and those fail to work as well. Any and all help would be appreciated! Thank you!

xo


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 28, 2016)

(I moved this to Skin and Bodycare.)

Your better recourse may be to see a dermatologist or facialist and get them extracted professionally.


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Raindance (Feb 29, 2016)

Always in search of a gentle method that works for my just teen-aged daughter. She is currently using Dermalogica Clear Start Teen products with good results. Expensive but since she doesn't always remember the products are lasting a while and we can definitely tell when shes forgotten for a few days !


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestion! Love their products!


----------



## Dadale (Mar 8, 2016)

I would recommend you to try Coalface from LUSH. I had problems with blackheads and this only helped me.


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Mar 8, 2016)

*Thank you!+*



Dadale said:


> I would recommend you to try Coalface from LUSH. I had problems with blackheads and this only helped me.


I will be going to pick up this product today.  Thanks so much for your recommendation!


----------



## Mixxi (Mar 30, 2016)

Are you sure they're blackheads? I'm only saying as I was convinced my nose was covered in blackheads but really they are tiny sebaceous filaments. If they're sebaceous filaments they can be extracted but will return in 30 days maximum. Luckily, they're usually not very noticeable on people unless you are super close to their face.


----------



## Mac12 (Jun 29, 2016)

I can suggest you some natural home remedies if you wish to do like applying a mixture of sugar and honey, it is the natural scrub.


----------

